# Speedfan software not detecting FAN RPM



## sureshshree (Dec 8, 2007)

I am using Compaq Presario V2414NR laptop. What I have observed is on the top left had corner (where we plug the power cord) its heats up a lot. 
The good thing is that the system is not crashing. 

I installed speedfan to determine the laptop temp and monitor speed of Fan. 

The reading I get is 


Found FUJITSU MHV2080A PL (80GB) 
Found ACPI temperature (65.0C) 
End of detection 

HD0: 52C 
Temp1: 65C 
Core: 68C 


Speedfan is not showing the readings for Fan 

Is there any specific settings I need to make to get the Fan readings? 
Also how can I reduce the laptop from getting heated up? 

My System Information 

AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-28 
version: x86 Family 15 Model 36 Stepping 2 
current speed: 1590 MHz 
cache size: 512 KB 

memory 
Maximum capacity: 4.00 GB 
Installed memory: 512.00 MB 
Memory Slot 1: 256.00 MB 
Memory Slot :2 256.00 MB 

operating system 
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
version: 5.1.2600 
PID: 76477-OEM-0011903-00101 
service pack: 2.0 


System Information 
BIOS version F.27 
Help and Support version 4.4.0002


----------



## etia86 (Feb 1, 2010)

I face the same problem... I don't know why... but i think my fan is broken. and i have to change my fan. Because it seems that when i open a new folder in any application, my laptop will started to hang. 

Can anyone find a solution for this?


----------



## angryrobot (Feb 1, 2010)

Try installing sensorview, it works fine for me. As for the high temps, you may have have to change your BIOS settings (they can prevent the fan from working 100%). Clean the fan as well, dust is one of the main causes of overheating.


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Seems you mean the Power Supply (where you plug in the power cord), unless the Power Supply has a 3-pin small connector you won't be able to detect or control it's speed.
However quite a few power supplies have built-in-controllers, some being fan knobs.

Thing is, if we're talking about a laptop, you can't control these fans because they aren't really connected and almost always are BIOS controlled.
Maybe there are in fact settings in the BIOS that might help you keep them at max speed.

What you can do is avoid using your Laptop in places such as your bed or pillows, because the space that's left between the surface and the laptop "Breathing" spot will be filled and it wont be able to get fresh air into the computer. That is, if your laptop has the fan on the bottom. There are also usb coolers that work like a stand and have a small fan, they help with the above.

As the angry robot said above, try using compressed air to clean up the dust on the fans / heatsink, they might not be working at full speed.

Worth mentioning that you have battery charged fully and still connected to the AC line. This is something you shouldn't do, as the heat from the laptop itself (which is quite a few) + the heat from the power adapter will slowly kill the battery, reducing its maximum charge and lifespan badly.

If you keep your laptop connected at all times, remove the battery, some notebooks can be connected directly from the adapter to the actual computer, w/out needing to have the battery plugged in.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Do not use speed fan to monitor temperatures it is extremely innacurate! As the name suggest speedfan is for monitoring fan speed and nothing else, the temps it gives you is only a reference and is to be taken very lightly.

Use the BIOS if your BIOS is locked you should use core temp or real temp to determin the temps.

As for voltages the BIOS is the best again but if you can't then use sensorview.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

etia86 said:


> I face the same problem... I don't know why... but i think my fan is broken. and i have to change my fan. Because it seems that when i open a new folder in any application, my laptop will started to hang.
> 
> Can anyone find a solution for this?


this sort of problem is either caused by heat, failing power supply or faulty ram.

try blowing any dust out with compressed air,


----------

